# Full list of package in AMD64 and i386



## mfaridi (Apr 4, 2009)

I want install FreeBSD 7.1 AMD 64 , I use FreeBSD 7 right now and it is i386
I use  it for Desktop
How I can find full list of packages I can find in FreeBSD 64 
I want understand which packages I do not have in AMD 64 and it make problem for me ?
is this good idea I use for Desktop ?


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 4, 2009)

For example:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/7.1-RELEASE/packages/All/

You might miss a few multimedia things (AFAIR flash and win32-codecs).


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 4, 2009)

itetcu@ said:
			
		

> For example:
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/7.1-RELEASE/packages/All/
> 
> You might miss a few multimedia things (AFAIR flash and win32-codecs).


So I can not use multimedia for example I can not listen to music or see my favorite movie and film 
it is very bad


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 4, 2009)

Not exactly. You can play a lost of multimedia files. Take a look at the ports you have installed now and see if they work on amd64.

sh -c 'cd /var/db/pkg && for PORT in `ls -1`; do PD=`pkg_info -o ${PORT} | grep /` && cd /usr/ports/${PD} && pwd && make ARCH=amd64 patch clean; done'


----------

